# Honda single stage snowblowers - gone from Honda Power Equipment website



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

Anyone else notice Honda no longer lists their single stage HS720 snowblowers on their US Power Equipment website? I wonder if they might be working on an update to this model using the newer GCV200 series engine as the old model still had the GCV190 engines.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

obionekenobi said:


> Anyone else notice Honda no longer lists their single stage HS720 snowblowers on their US Power Equipment website?


Yes... They're still listed on the Canada site, though.





Honda Snowblowers: Single, Dual Stage, Hybrid Snowblowers for Sale | Honda Power Equipment Canada


Power through your winter with a Honda single-stage, two-stage or hybrid snowblower. Quiet, efficient & reliable, they make everyday life easier.




powerequipment.honda.ca





And no announcements on the Honda News site...


https://hondanews.com/en-US/power-equipment/channels/snow-blowers-single-stage


----------



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

tabora said:


> Yes... They're still listed on the Canada site, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that as well on the HPE Canada website. Guess we will have to wait and see. I have been thinking about picking up a single stage Honda machine to complement my HSS724ATD at some point. Hopefully they will release an updated version later this year.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Perhaps Honda will be introducing new E model single stages to the US market. Just speculation on my part.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I asked Honda Customer Service; we'll see what they say...



obionekenobi said:


> I wonder if they might be working on an update to this model using the newer GCV200 series engine as the old model still had the GCV190 engines.


One thing... The GCV engines are vertical shaft (think mowers and some pressure washers); The GC OHC engines are the horizontal shaft engines. There is no GC200 yet...



BullFrog said:


> Perhaps Honda will be introducing new E model single stages to the US market. Just speculation on my part.


They do have the eGX engine at the smaller end of things...





Honda Engines | eGX Electric Power Unit


The Honda eGX is a battery-powered motor designed for commercial power equipment products. Convenient, efficient and eco-conscious, the Honda eGX is the next generation GX experience.




engines.honda.com


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Response (such as it is) from Honda. Use the link to sign up for email updates/announcements from Honda Power Equipment:

I noticed that the HS720 line of single stage snow blowers has been removed from the Honda PE web site. Are they being replaced with another model, perhaps with a different engine?
_*Thank you for contacting American Honda Power Equipment Customer Relations. We appreciate your interest in Honda's snow blower product line. Your feedback will be documented. While Honda does not have any information to share at this time about what may be offered in the future, we recommend signing up for emails about the latest Power Equipment news, special offers, and products using this link.*_​​*Sincerely,*​*American Honda Motor Co., Inc.*​_*Power Equipment Customer Relations *_​


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Yeah, it was the eGX that came to mind but couldn't think of the name.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

So, electric then.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

They very politely tell you nothing!


----------



## Brojira (4 mo ago)

I did inquire with my local dealer (Canadian) recently, after purchasing a new Honda push mower and a new HS720C single stage. They had no information about possible updates or replacements to the 720.


----------



## pink toe beater (5 mo ago)

Brojira said:


> I did inquire with my local dealer (Canadian) recently, after purchasing a new Honda push mower and a new HS720C single stage. They had no information about possible updates or replacements to the 720.


post your Honda mower on the Lawn and Garden section, so we could give a like or so.

i also have the Honda HRX walk behind mower, GCV 200cc Versamow. i did a upgrade on mine, i did not like the Versamow return spring, ez fix i put a beefier ones and problem solved. if you have any questions about the GCV engine, let me know ill tell you the goods and the bad.


----------



## Brojira (4 mo ago)

pink toe beater said:


> post your Honda mower on the Lawn and Garden section, so we could give a like or so.
> 
> i also have the Honda HRX walk behind mower, GCV 200cc Versamow. i did a upgrade on mine, i did not like the Versamow return spring, ez fix i put a beefier ones and problem solved. if you have any questions about the GCV engine, let me know ill tell you the goods and the bad.


Will do


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Honda Canada has 3 single stages listed on their web site now. I guess they are still making them.

Edit: Link


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

BullFrog said:


> Honda Canada has 3 single stages listed on their web site now. I guess they are still making them.
> 
> Edit: Link


Maybe not after existing stock sells out? Honda PE USA has dropped them for the time being, and they're all made here... Not even on snowblowersdirect.com:


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

tabora said:


> Maybe not after existing stock sells out?


No idea. Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## les.szklanny (4 mo ago)

Honda will also exit the gas lawn mower business.

"In early October, Honda announced on the Honda dealer Interactive Network that it will stop making gas lawn mowers by September 2023"

Honda Stops Making Gas Lawn Mowers - OPE Reviews


----------



## Dash (Jan 5, 2022)

les.szklanny said:


> Honda will also exit the gas lawn mower business.
> 
> "In early October, Honda announced on the Honda dealer Interactive Network that it will stop making gas lawn mowers by September 2023"
> 
> Honda Stops Making Gas Lawn Mowers - OPE Reviews


I heard that as well, very disappointing. I am on my second Honda lawn mower and was shocked to hear I wouldn't be able to get a third if I need it. I guess the writing is on the wall for light duty gas powered lawn equipment.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

les.szklanny said:


> Honda will also exit the gas lawn mower business.


The "problem" used to be that they made them too well... My HR214 is coming up on 40 years young. It'll probably last me the rest of my mowing years; I put new rings in it, replaced the aluminum deck and installed electric starting in 2017.


----------



## Brojira (4 mo ago)

I can‘t help but think Honda will just come out with a battery powered options instead for both mowers, single stage and 2 stage snowblowers. (They cant let ego, toro and the masses have all of the market.) Hopefully not a ton of plastic parts but it seems unlikely.


----------

